# Cleaning kit for Glock 26 gen 5



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

I’m attempting to clean my Glock 26 for the first time. Does anyone recommend a cleaning kit that will have everything I’ll need? 1st time gun owner here. Thank you


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Really, the glock brush, some patches, rag, either Hoppes, Balistol, etc and some gun oil/lubricant/preservative is all you need.

Likewise, it is wise to read the manual and youtube may be your friend.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

denner12 said:


> Really, the glock brush, some patches, rag, either Hoppes, Balistol, etc and some gun oil/lubricant/preservative is all you need.
> 
> Likewise, it is wise to read the manual and youtube may be your friend.


+1


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

P.S. I forgot Q-Tips for those hard to get at spots.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I use a bore snake, toothbrush, q-tips, and old tee shirts along with CLP (cleaner lubricant, protectant.)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like having a good cleaning rod like one from pro shot. I like CLP few wet patches, few brush stokes, few more wet patches. set the barrel aside let the clp soak a little. I use some type of spray cleaner on slide and frame maybe like a tooth brush on anything that looks dirty still. wipe off frame and slide. Re-oil look in manual for placement just a drop. I use a little grease on slide rails. few more wet patches, few more brush strokes, some dry patches with a 9mm jag, followed by one last wet one to leave a lite coat in barrel lightly grease the front of the barrel, drop where it locks in block. . re assemble. 5-10 minutes. I don't get to carried away


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I use a bore snake, toothbrush, q-tips, and old tee shirts along with CLP (cleaner lubricant, protectant.)


+1


----------

